# Collapsible stock on AR ...rattle



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas or tips to take the rattle out of a collapsible stock on a AR ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've read about people spaying a few coats of rubberized undercoating on the shaft. I haven't tried it yet.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

magpul ctr is the only one I know that doesnt rattle at all


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

guess i havent noticed either of mine rattling


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run a Magpul ACS-L and it doesn't rattle. It has a second friction clamp system to further negate any movement, but I seldom use it. Don't have to. But they are pricey and hard to get at times. These are one of the tougher collapsibles on the market and worth the money if you need a tough stock. Most stocks will hold up to normal abuse, but I tend to be hard on equipment.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys ! I tried some moleskin but it was too thick. Put a little black duct tape on buffer tube it seem to help alot just a little stiffer to side but not bad. It will do for now I'll probably change to a fixed stock anyway liking the looks of those skeletonized stocks.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you running a mil spec or commercial buffer tube?

:hunter:


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

You got me there bar-d it's on a new DPMS Oracle so probably commercial.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wondering. The mil spec tube is slightly smaller than the commercial tube.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

go to your local auto parts store and get some " anti rattle tape"

put that on the buffer tube and try it

its a thicker type of scoth tape(best way to describe it)

we used that alot in the dealership to remove rattles from between plastic parts

works wonders

im gonna have to check my oracle and see if it has the rattle you mentioned


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Its all about mil-spec Magpul stocks, never have any loose fit or rattle on mine. Plus, I think they are the best looking ones. I have the CTR on one & the newer MOE rifle stock, love them both.


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I put some cloth hockey tape on mine (magpul moe - mil tube) and that fixed it. Once you have something there you shouldn't need to worry about it unless you move your stock around a lot


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> Its all about mil-spec Magpul stocks, never have any loose fit or rattle on mine. Plus, I think they are the best looking ones. I have the CTR on one & the newer MOE rifle stock, love them both.


I agree. I run a Magpul STR, it's great.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Any of the collapsible stocks that have a secondary clamp like the magpul CRT has will work. The heavier UBR which I use has no rattle at all and does make shooting off hand easier because it helps bring the balance of the gun back to the grip instead of output where the muzzle is. Brings more heft into the shoulder.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I put a piece of painters tape on each side of my PSA today when I got home and it took all the movement and noise out of the stock.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> I put a piece of painters tape on each side of my PSA today when I got home and it took all the movement and noise out of the stock.


I've read a few reviews that speak highly of the PSA stocks. I would have order one but they were "out of stock" while I was shopping that day.


----------

